# Paracord knife shoulder holster



## trizzer (Apr 23, 2014)

Here is my latest creation, it's a shoulder holster for my 5 1/2 buffalo river knife. I used utility rope for the core and a cobra weave. Fits good, looks good.....enjoyed making it.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice idea. 
How easy is it to draw the knife without the sheath moving to much?


----------



## trizzer (Apr 23, 2014)

Not to bad, if need be I'll attach another line on the back end of the sheath....that'll kill any movement at all.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh okay. How long did it take to make it?


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

cool idea! how about a line from the bottom tip of the sheath to a belt or belt loop? that should help with extraction and keep you able to move.


----------

